# Small Bowl in Tineo



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

I didn't sand this thing long enough. It was taking forever to sand because on the open grain side I has a bunch of tiny tear out pores, so 120 grit wasn't cutting it, so I dropped down to 80. Oh boy, that cut it, but had to spend forever at 120 to get the grooves out. Then I went to 150, 240, 320, 400, and finished with 500. But I started using walnut oil at 240 and it wasn't until I wiped all the oil off that I saw the sanding job was not very good. It's not terrible by any stretch it could just be better. I said screw it, I need a project done. Daughter will love it. Wife already wants it. Too bad daughter is having a baby shower today. Told the wife if she gets prego I'll make her one too. 


C&C welcome as always.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2016)

Pretty Kevin! How big is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Thanks. About 5" maybe? I'll measure later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2016)

I keep meaning to try a bowl myself. Maybe I'll get to it before SWAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 21, 2016)

A beautiful piece of wood for sure. I like the squared off interior bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I like the squared off interior bottom.



It was done using a Woodtick square carbide cutter tool. You ought to try them out sometime they're my favorite turning tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2016)

Very nice Kevin. I love the colors in that. It has a very classy look to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 21, 2016)

I've only turned tineo once but loved it. Turned beautifully looks great, I like the bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2016)

Love the rich look of the wood, and the interior hollowing. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2016)

That's a sweet looking piece Kevin, I'm guessing the oil darkened it up quite a bit? Sanding looks pretty good to me, I don't see any marks. Did you do all your sanding on the lathe? I have good results by taking it off the lathe for the final sanding and use a ROS or a 2" sanding pad with a drill, really helps get rid of the sanding lines.....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's a sweet looking piece Kevin, I'm guessing the oil darkened it up quite a bit? Sanding looks pretty good to me, I don't see any marks. Did you do all your sanding on the lathe? I have good results by taking it off the lathe for the final sanding and use a ROS or a 2" sanding pad with a drill, really helps get rid of the sanding lines.....



When I've done routed bowls and trays I use one of those 2" foam-backed pads that work even better than I thought they would. Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's a sweet looking piece Kevin, I'm guessing the oil darkened it up quite a bit? Sanding looks pretty good to me, I don't see any marks. Did you do all your sanding on the lathe? I have good results by taking it off the lathe for the final sanding and use a ROS or a 2" sanding pad with a drill, really helps get rid of the sanding lines.....



Thanks Barry I appreciate the advice. Yes the oil darkened it quite a but, but I wouldn't say much more than some other dark species. On the sanding I am a finish nazi, and am more critical of myself than others so I probably overdid the lack of sanding description a little just to try and be safe about it.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2016)

Sweet. I also like that inside. Looks real good Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2016)

Nice looking little bowl Kevin. Daughter should love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2016)

Cool! Never turned tineo, but it's handsome stuff.

I'm not entirely sure about the square transition, but you pulled it off really well... Bet that corner was a bitch to cut cleanly and sand so well.


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2016)

Sweet looking bowl dude, very classy look about it, in numerous respects.

The daughter is going to love it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 21, 2016)

Very nice! I've never heard of that wood before, but it is too cool. Great job on the bowl too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Bet that corner was a bitch to cut cleanly and sand so well.



That's why we need such honest critique. That corner was a bitch to cut but *wasn't* cleanly sanded and you gave me no quarter. Thank you for that! We need more honesty like this. Just saying . . . . .


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

I like it. The flat bottom is really different and for some reason the more I look at it the more I like it....

As far as sanding and finishing goes, remember, we always seem to be our own worst critic. From the pictures at least it looks good. I had a bowl on my bench in the shop once that was a quick and dirty crap piece just to throw stuff into and a customer saw it and decided they had to have it, kept telling them I'd finish it for them but they were perfectly happy with it as-is....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2016)

Hey, not bad for an amateur 

I really like that shape and particularly that sharp corner in the bottom. I know what a real pain those are to get right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 22, 2016)

Really sharp looking with the wide dark lines and contrast !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2016)

I like it - very clean looking. I love the look of tineo with the rich red/brown and distinctive contrasting lines - but I hate how much it moves drying! Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

I wish I'd taken a picture of it prior to turning. It was all collapsed between the lines like it does. But no cracks and I have been waiting a long time for these blanks to dry. The more I look at the shape the more I like it. I think I will turn the rest of them the same way and make her a set.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2016)

That tineo makes for a sweet pattern of striping. Going for a set sounds like a great idea. Hopefully the turning and finishing will get easier as you do more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (May 23, 2016)

'Turned" out nicely Kevin. Personally I don't like squared off interiors, but this one looks good. And I Love tineo. I'm sure your daughter will like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 23, 2016)

Nice, Kevin. I like that Tineo a lot. Think I'm going to have to get some for myself sometime and give it a try. I don't normally like the really squared off stuff, but in spite of that I really like this one - looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

